# Need some help....Australian snakewood?



## Damienw (Jul 13, 2014)

Hey everyone,

A few months back i scored a rather nice little chunk of wood from an offcut bin, I'm pretty sure its an Australian timber, and its partially labelled at one end with what looks like 'curly snake' (the snake part's been cut in half, so i've only got the top half of the letters to go on), leading me to possibly think it might be a small piece of Australian snakewood? 

I included the coin for scale...for those not familiar with the size of Australian currency, a 20 cent coin is 28.52 millimetres/ 1.122 inches in diameter.


Just wondered if anyone on here might be able to offer their input?

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5


----------



## Damienw (Jul 26, 2014)

I think I've got the answer. A guy that shopped at the same place i got this from suggested it could be snappy gum, and having looked at the labelled end it seems to line up more with (messily written) snappy than snake


----------



## SENC (Jul 26, 2014)

Well, whatever it is, it should be mine! Very cool piece of wood!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

